# Banned: Photos Of Elgin 725 Watches



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Right, no more photos of watches containing Elgin 725.









The main offenders are:


Larry From Calgary

Watchnutz

and now Harleymanstan


Mods: the ban should only be lifted when I finally get one. :sadwalk:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:dummyspit: :lol: Now you know how the rest of us feel when we look at your Hamiltons - - na-na-na-na nah! :toot:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL superb! Love this thread...

I also want to ban photos of everyone's (well James and Mike) NOS Camy's... LOL


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

:dummyspit: :tongue2: :crybaby: :tease:

:taz: No more emails to you when I spot one.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I just love that avatar of Bill's (watchnutz) :yes:










It's so true to the guys who used to wander around trying to sell dodgy watches, - but I KNOW you're a gentleman Bill, you would NEVER sidle up to anyone and say

"Pssst! wanna buy a watch!"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooops, hit the button twice - deleted content in this edit!


----------

